# Hi there.



## Hyperion (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello everyone!!
My name is Irving. I am a composer and I am glad to be here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to VI! Glad you found us.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Frederick.


----------



## careyford (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to VI Control Irving! Looking forward to having you as part of our community.

Richard


----------

